# 2013 MyLink seems frozen



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all,

As I posted in another thread, I just recently (4 days ago) purchased a brand new 2013 Cruze ECO MT. Everything seems to be great. The MyLink I have not played with it much but my phone connected easily via bluetooth and was able to make calls using voice dialing, etc. Today as I backed out, the rear-view camera came on, then when I put it into First, the camera still stayed on and through till about 3rd gear I could see the rear via the camera as the car was moving. 

Then it went black and since then even after a few engine-off/on cycles, all I get is the MyLink homepage and the clock also seems stuck. The radio power button does not turn on the radio, no other buttons work. Phone connection does not work. Nothing! 

Has anybody else experienced this? Is there a way to reboot the system? Even after leaving the car shut off for three hours didn't help. I am at a loss and disappointed. I plan to call the dealership and inform them. Any ideas anybody? Please help!

Thanks.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a 2013 with Mylink and have not had this issue. You may be able to "reset" it by pulling the fuse for a couple of minutes.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd take it into your dealership in the "frozen" status so they can see the issue. Clump may be correct that this will require nothing more than resetting, but if you do that before taking it to the dealership I can guarantee they won't be able to reproduce or fix the problem. By taking it in you get GM to record the problem in your car's service history, which can be very important down the road.


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

I see! That's a good point there, i.e. them being able to record the problem. I'll do that in a couple days as the dealership is a little way out. In the mean time I talked to the dealership and they said the same thing, i.e. bring it in. 

I'll post back how things go after they take a look at it. 

Thanks obermd and clump.


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a quick updated. I talked to the Chevy Mylink customer service rep and she said they have a "very preliminary" software update for this exact reason for the radio on my car. She said it was very specific to the radio on the 2013 Cruze ECO. I am glad that GM is aware of this issue. So anyway I am hopeful and have an apt. setup with my dealer service tomorrow. 

I will report back how that goes and really hoping to get MyLink and other radio functions working back again.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rscruze said:


> Just a quick updated. I talked to the Chevy Mylink customer service rep and she said they have a "very preliminary" software update for this exact reason for the radio on my car. She said it was very specific to the radio on the 2013 Cruze ECO. I am glad that GM is aware of this issue. So anyway I am hopeful and have an apt. setup with my dealer service tomorrow.
> 
> I will report back how that goes and really hoping to get MyLink and other radio functions working back again.


That's good to know. I wonder if anyone else with a different Cruze trim is having the same problem.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

rscruze said:


> Just a quick updated. I talked to the Chevy Mylink customer service rep and she said they have a "very preliminary" software update for this exact reason for the radio on my car. She said it was very specific to the radio on the 2013 Cruze ECO. I am glad that GM is aware of this issue. So anyway I am hopeful and have an apt. setup with my dealer service tomorrow.
> 
> I will report back how that goes and really hoping to get MyLink and other radio functions working back again.


Since I also have 2013 Eco I'm very interested in this, although I have not had any lockup issues at all.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rscruze said:


> Just a quick updated. I talked to the Chevy Mylink customer service rep and she said they have a "very preliminary" software update for this exact reason for the radio on my car. She said it was very specific to the radio on the 2013 Cruze ECO. I am glad that GM is aware of this issue. So anyway I am hopeful and have an apt. setup with my dealer service tomorrow.
> 
> I will report back how that goes and really hoping to get MyLink and other radio functions working back again.




rscruze,
I am sorry to hear that you are having this issue with your MyLink. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all,

So I took my car to the dealership service dept yesterday and they did the software update and now the MyLink is working fine again. Here are some more details to help others.
* They have noted down that the bulletin for this is: #PI0868 (Radio locked up and does not respond to user input).
* Recover radio and reprogram as per PI.
* COMP CODE: 0290
* FAIL CODE: 9090

I am sure others on here are much more knowledgeable about these codes. So:
* What does a PI mean? 
* What is a COMP CODE?
* Should these codes have shown up on my DIC or some other screen? I did not see anything, but then again I did not change the screens either.

Also Stacy thanks for your offer of assistance. I think you all at Chevy have already done a good job to take care of this issue for me. I just hope it does not lock up again because the labor charged for this shows $63 (of course covered under warranty, but what if it was 3 years later!!). Also the hassle was the time. Apparently it takes over a half hour for the radio to get fully reprogrammed and they were busy so the whole thing took me a few hours but the dealership was very good and they gave me a shuttle ride (drop off and pick up!).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rscruze said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I took my car to the dealership service dept yesterday and they did the software update and now the MyLink is working fine again. Here are some more details to help others.
> * They have noted down that the bulletin for this is: #PI0868 (Radio locked up and does not respond to user input).
> ...




rscruze,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this taken care of for you! To answer your questions, PI stands for "Preliminary Information". This is a type of bulletin that dealer's use to solve issues such as this. The codes that you have listed will not show up in your DIC. These are codes that are stored in your vehicle that the dealers can read when they do a scan on your car. I hope this helps! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

My 2013 mylink has been acting up too. Just yesterday, after a few minutes driving I had the XM on and the radio just went blank for about a minute, then turned back on again. My first oil change is coming up, I'll see if they will flash it and fix the rear bowtie as well.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The_Madcat said:


> My 2013 mylink has been acting up too. Just yesterday, after a few minutes driving I had the XM on and the radio just went blank for about a minute, then turned back on again. My first oil change is coming up, I'll see if they will flash it and fix the rear bowtie as well.


Not a good thing. Did you ever figure out what was up with your Nav issues?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The_Madcat said:


> My 2013 mylink has been acting up too. Just yesterday, after a few minutes driving I had the XM on and the radio just went blank for about a minute, then turned back on again. My first oil change is coming up, I'll see if they will flash it and fix the rear bowtie as well.




The_Madcat,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks, Stacy. The dealership is going to put a new bowtie emblem on the trunk and look at the MyLink system at my next oil change. I'll update this if I have time afterwards. We are leaving shortly after the oil change for a much needed vacation. Taking the Cruze on a 4k trip for a week or so.


----------



## Richard (Dec 1, 2012)

rscruze said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As I posted in another thread, I just recently (4 days ago) purchased a brand new 2013 Cruze ECO MT. Everything seems to be great. The MyLink I have not played with it much but my phone connected easily via bluetooth and was able to make calls using voice dialing, etc. Today as I backed out, the rear-view camera came on, then when I put it into First, the camera still stayed on and through till about 3rd gear I could see the rear via the camera as the car was moving.
> 
> ...



I have a 2013 1LT with MYLink. The rear camera is set to stay on for 10 seconds after you shift out of reverse. So that is normal. By the way, the delay can be changed in the Configuration Menu. 

One time, I tried turning the radio on and it wouldn't turn on after I pushed the button several times. After about 5 seconds, the radio turned on and off several times - probably the amount of times that I pushed the power button. That only happened one time, so it was probably a temporary glitch. If you're consistently having a problem with MyLink freezing up on you, I would bring your car into the dealer and report the problem to them. It could be a problem with the hardware, or software. Except for the 1 time glitch that I described, I never had a problem with the system totally freezing up on me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

The_Madcat said:


> Thanks, Stacy. The dealership is going to put a new bowtie emblem on the trunk and look at the MyLink system at my next oil change. I'll update this if I have time afterwards. We are leaving shortly after the oil change for a much needed vacation. Taking the Cruze on a 4k trip for a week or so.



The_Madcat,
Have fun on your vacation!! I hope your dealer is able to get your MyLink working properly in time for your trip! I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Richard said:


> I have a 2013 1LT with MYLink. The rear camera is set to stay on for 10 seconds after you shift out of reverse. So that is normal. By the way, the delay can be changed in the Configuration Menu.
> 
> One time, I tried turning the radio on and it wouldn't turn on after I pushed the button several times. After about 5 seconds, the radio turned on and off several times - probably the amount of times that I pushed the power button. That only happened one time, so it was probably a temporary glitch. If you're consistently having a problem with MyLink freezing up on you, I would bring your car into the dealer and report the problem to them. It could be a problem with the hardware, or software. Except for the 1 time glitch that I described, I never had a problem with the system totally freezing up on me.


2013 2LT and I did not have problems with the camera. For me the camera comes on 1 sec after I switch into reverse and goes off after 1 sec going into D. 

_An image appears on the infotainment screen when the vehicle is shifted into R (Reverse). The infotainment screen goes to the previous screen after approximately 10 seconds once the vehicle is shifted out of R (Reverse). To cancel the delay, do one of the following:
. Press a hard key on the infotainment system.
. Shift into P (Park).
. Reach a vehicle speed of 8 km/h (5 mph)._


----------



## PowerTrip (Feb 11, 2013)

*Can your 2013 MyLink/Nav do this? . . .*

Although I am a 2013 Chevy Volt owner, I too, have the MyLink with Navigation.

On my Volt, I can lock-up (freeze) the nav screen on-demand. It unfreezes once you turn off the car and wait a minute or two. It will also unfreeze after simply waiting four or five minutes (the system reboots).

Here are the steps if any of you would be nice enough to attempt to reproduce it. I'm curious if this is not limited to the Volt, but for other 2013 GM MyLink/Nav vehicles, as well...



Press the destination ("Dest") button (the physical button, not the on-screen one, if one exists) 
Choose the "Point of Interest" icon 
Tap on the "Category" item 
Tap on the "Location" item 
Tap on "Around Location:" 
Tap on "City" 
Tap on "Last 5" at the bottom of the screen 
Choose a city 

At this point, my nav does nothing. It stays on the city list screen. If I click on the physical "Nav" button, it takes me to a blank (black) map with the compass and a couple of other items on the screen, but no map.  Don't worry, the screen will return to normal after 3-5 minutes.

Also, let me know if any of the above steps do not apply to the Cruze. If any of them don't apply, maybe try the closest feature to what I'm describing.

Thanks!


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

Had a lockup on my '13 Eco MyLink last night on the way home from work. I made a call using voice dialing that worked normally, except when they answered they could not hear me. At this point my radio was locked up - could not even power it off. The home button worked and some of the soft buttons, but no sound output, no bluetooth and no ability to switch sources. I shut the car off and opened the door to kill RAP, restarted and had AM/FM/XM, but no bluetooth and no USB. Reset my phone, powered off the radio for a while, no change.

After sitting parked and off for about an hour everything was back to normal. I guess it was a glitch, hopefully a 1 time glitch.

Sorry Power Trip - no nav here to try your experiment.


----------



## PowerTrip (Feb 11, 2013)

Clump said:


> After sitting parked and off for about an hour everything was back to normal. I guess it was a glitch, hopefully a 1 time glitch.


Like they say..."problems that go away by themselves, come back by themselves."  



Clump said:


> Sorry Power Trip - no nav here to try your experiment.


No problem, Clump! 

I'm simply curious to see if the problem is for all the 2013 MyLink/Nav units and not just affecting Volts, when following my recommended steps. If the screen locks-up, it will return to normal after either waiting 3-5 minutes or turning off-and-on the car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PowerTrip said:


> Although I am a 2013 Chevy Volt owner, I too, have the MyLink with Navigation.
> 
> On my Volt, I can lock-up (freeze) the nav screen on-demand. It unfreezes once you turn off the car and wait a minute or two. It will also unfreeze after simply waiting four or five minutes (the system reboots).
> 
> ...




PowerTrip,
Have you had a chance to have your dealer look into this for you? They may be in the best position to get this issue diagnosed for you. You could also contact your Volt Advisor and speak to them about this. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Clump said:


> Had a lockup on my '13 Eco MyLink last night on the way home from work. I made a call using voice dialing that worked normally, except when they answered they could not hear me. At this point my radio was locked up - could not even power it off. The home button worked and some of the soft buttons, but no sound output, no bluetooth and no ability to switch sources. I shut the car off and opened the door to kill RAP, restarted and had AM/FM/XM, but no bluetooth and no USB. Reset my phone, powered off the radio for a while, no change.
> 
> After sitting parked and off for about an hour everything was back to normal. I guess it was a glitch, hopefully a 1 time glitch.
> 
> Sorry Power Trip - no nav here to try your experiment.



Clump,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this if you do experience this problem again. I would also like you to contact me so I can look into this for you. In the meantime, if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

It acted completely normal yesterday, including a couple of calls. If it happens again I'll get to the dealer.


----------



## PowerTrip (Feb 11, 2013)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> PowerTrip,
> Have you had a chance to have your dealer look into this for you? They may be in the best position to get this issue diagnosed for you. You could also contact your Volt Advisor and speak to them about this. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Oh yeah--multiple times, as well as with my Volt Advisor. My dealership has performed multiple software updates and has replaced the radio module, to no avail.  

The last software update applied was PI0868A, which didn't address this issue.

So, have any of you out there (2013 Cruze owners with MyLink & Navigation) been able to reproduce this issue?


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

The Mylink is my ECO locked up last night. It was on but not responsive to any controls including volume or power. It did not shut off when I left the car. My quick fix probably should have to pull the fuse but instead I just disconnected the battery cable for a few seconds. Temporary fix? We'll see. Other than that incident the radio has been excellent.


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

My system was working fine last night on my way to work. I got in the car this morning and no screen at all. Mylink wouldn't power on and when I put it in reverse I couldn't see my camera. The rear assist system still worked because it beeped at me when a car was driving past me. I'm at the dealer now so they can look at it.

Update: Well it turns out that all it needed was to be updated. Once they installed the new software it is working just fine.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jeff257 said:


> My system was working fine last night on my way to work. I got in the car this morning and no screen at all. Mylink wouldn't power on and when I put it in reverse I couldn't see my camera. The rear assist system still worked because it beeped at me when a car was driving past me. I'm at the dealer now so they can look at it.
> 
> Update: Well it turns out that all it needed was to be updated. Once they installed the new software it is working just fine.


I am glad to know that your MyLink is working properly after the update. Please let me know if you ever need any assistance or have any questions regarding your vehicle.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SJ_Graham (Sep 17, 2013)

Just bought a pre-owned 2013 Cruze Eco with MYLink (w/o Nav). My son's ipne 4S worked just fine until a couple days ago. Now when he connects through the USB port MyLink does not recognize the phone. Will take to the dealer, but has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SJ_Graham, 

Still take it to the dealership, but you can call our infotainment team to make sure there are on troubleshooting methods you can do first. They can be reached at 855-478-7767, seven days a week 8a- 10p EST. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Been dealing with frozen computer screens for years. Then the automotive people come along and say, this is a great idea, let's use this!

Bill Gates the invented the frozen screen did try to get into automotive, but back then, was refused when the engineers had common sense.

Back then when mircroprocessors in the late 60's came out with separate pins for the programming and data buses. But marketing won out to use a common bus to save 8 cents, If that common bus sees a data bit instead of an instruction bit, it will crash That is when the crash was invented, to save 8 cents. Have to live with this ever since.

Marketing also won out to use flashram, just a couple of electrons trapped in an FET gate to tell the difference between a logical 1 or 0. To save another buck in burning a PROM that would never lose data.

Never asked the public on these issues, sure would all be willing to spend $1.08 extra to avoid these issues. But this is just the beginning, then to make that firmware esoteric so they can really nail us to the wall after that short warranty is history.

What we as the public have to do, is to learn how to enjoy being screwed. Flashram also lets the code writers get sloppy and avoid extensive testing. We do the testing for them.


----------

